# Berthoud Geneve Incoming ?



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Umm well bought the watch on a bit of a spare of the moment thing really , don't know much about it really or if it has a value I didn't pay that much for it , the watch is in running condition , any advise or info would be great


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

google it iceblue, there is quite a bit about them online, its nice looking :thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok will do but don't know if its my search engine but most of the info is on Italian forums


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

use google translator mate


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohh ok cheers


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Been searching but may be its me carnt find much out about the watch ?


----------

